# Best planer boards



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

What are the best boards out there ( big boards-not inlines). Thanks


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy has a pair of large boards that he made. They are excellent and very light. His are a bit clumbsy to handle as they are permanently assembled but could be modified to be able to break down. I have fished with many different large boards and Lundy's are equal to any of the commercial ones.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Dave at the Happy Hooker has two sizes. I have the larger of the two. They're made of cedar and pull really good. They will not break down for portability but are relatively light weight for such a big board.
Also, I have a diagram/assembly plan for building your own if you're interested.
Lastly I have a smaller set made of maple if you're interested in those...???


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> His are a bit clumbsy to handle as they are permanently assembled but could be modified to be able to break down.


Hey Ron,

Did you not see those wing nuts???  They come apart in less than a minute, I just never take them apart.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Kim-do you a set of 'plans" for your boards? If so I would like a copy.
Hook and Book-Where / what is happy hooker ( I am very interested in any happy hooker). Are you really happy with those boards?? I have bought one set and borrowed another and I am not happy with either!


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Here is a link to a set of planer boards I just made. www.mssfa.com/stplaner_board_plans.htm 
It takes around 2 hrs to do they work great I tried them this weekend.
All total for 1 set of boards was around 50.00 I used 3/4x8 Redwood.
Good Luck
Ducksdemise


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

exexec said:


> Hook and Book-Where / what is happy hooker ( I am very interested in any happy hooker). Are you really happy with those boards?? I have bought one set and borrowed another and I am not happy with either!


Sorry, but The Happy Hooker is a bait and tackle store located in Oak Harbor OH. (close to The Davis Besse plant).  
If that's not convenient. Amish Outfitters has them in the large size also. And Yes, they work good for me. What do you currently run and what kind of problems have you encountered with them...???

Here's the link to Amish Outfitters.
http://www.amishoutfitters.com/


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't have any plans for what I built. I just designed something I thought would work and added a little variance that I had never seen before on boards.

I was trying to eliminate the tilt towards the boat that happens just because that's where the pull generates, it's only natural for the board to lean inside. I added an extra piece to the bottom inside runner for additional flotation and pull to help reduce this small issue. Does it work you ask  , I think so, I would need to remove them to compare to know for sure.

These boards do run well, almost too well. They are so far forward with the boat that it's tough sometimes to get the releases to slide out to the board. I wish they lagged behind a little more to create more of a steep angle to assist in running the lines out. I am going to try coating the tow line with silicone to see if it helps this one problem.

I built these from 10" cedar or redwood, I don't remember. They are made to take apart with just a few wing nuts. These were EASY to build. the wood is soft and simple to shape the angles on the leading edges


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Lundy-thanks for the pics-that will help me alot. Hook n book-I am getting a set of boards from Amish outfitters on thurs night. He is letting me return them within a week if I am not happy. I try to have a backup plan in case plan fails.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

What material did you use to add the 'flotation on the bottom of the inside ski? Looks like that might fix one set of my boards.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I used the same wood (redwood or clear cedar, I don't remember) to make that piece that I added to the inside of each board.

My thought was for this added piece to provide two functions that may help with the inside lean. The first was just added flotation from the extra wood itself, but also the angle of the piece in relation to the pulling force should provide some hydraulic lift. I think it does, but as stated earlier I would need to remove one of the pieces to really compare.

I guess I had too much time on my hands when I built these. They could be a Lundy Board, or Lundy Bored


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey lundy, My planerboards are home made also. Just a tad bit longer-and made out of redwood. Actually my dad's buddy built them.Very similar to yours!

No extra floatation. I have the same 2 boards/wingnuts/and eye bolt. I have my eye bolts closer to the front end-but extra adjustment holes. I had a saugeye on earlier,and 1 board ran over a buoy. Darn thing nose dived down for 10 seconds and popped up. Never seen that before.I thought it was broke,but still ran true. I know they'll take 3' waves easily.

My boards are connected via nylon slats-making them calapsible.About 2" wide-and 1/4 inch thick,and 4 of those vinyl. 2 on top,2 on bottom.

I also have red reflectors-from those semi truck triangles-along with red flags. Flag is connected via wingnut-making it calapsible also. 

A mast is very easy to built-and I used pvc-thick enough to insert into my front pedestal seat base. It was rigged for my sportscraft 220,but I modified it to fit my lowe seanymph 165fm.

You'll need a pvc-1.2-2". Cap. Eye bolts. 2 springs.2 small pulleyes.
Eye bolt through the cap. Connect both springs to that eyebolt cap. Put small pulley on end of each spring. Toughest part would be how you would reel it in. 

You could use something to wind onto it. I use a couple of heavy duty casting reels. This way,I release it by unclicking the reels,and wind it up by pulling the line in,and winding up the slack. A lot easier than winding it on a couple of clips. 

Lundy: What kind of releases do you use?

At lake erie,those regular clamp releases rarely tripped,and heavy wave action tangle your line to those clamps. We used rubber bands and the cheap metal shower curtain holders.

Now I troll saugeye. Takes a 2 lb+ saugeye to break these thin rubberbands. I now have to use clippers and nick the rubber bands up in several spots to weaken them.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

They are better than my other ones, but I think I am gonna try out the harder pulling boards-they should be perfect. I will say did pull harder


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's a couple of pics of mine:


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I got the harder pulling boards and that did the trick with one adjustment. One board wasn't pulling as hard as the other-I moved the eyebolt back and both run the same and just perfect. I would highly them to anyone. Came from Capt Frank at amishoutfitters.com!


----------

